# Ideas on target shooting



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I liked the doomsday preppers where the guy shot his thumb off (I didn't like that part for him), but the part where he used helium ballons for targets (Friend/foe). I'm thinking of doing something like this next time I'm at the range, but of course taking a trip to the store to get helium will be a pain. I'm trying to think of some other things. I could use a pulley that goes back and fourth with moving targets on them and of course using a trap thrower for targets as well. Any other ideas out there?


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival (Mar 3, 2012)

We tend to use hedge apples as free reactive targets. They cost nothing and can be a nuisance. But they go all kinds of crazy when you pop them to pieces with an AK or AR.

Also, some guys will run a helium filled balloon tied to a remote controlled car or truck. Fun stuff.


----------

